
How to get to the frontpage of HN? - dribel
Hi, I read several articles on how I get to the front page of HN to present a product or whatever. It seems to be a mix of upvotes and the time it takes to get these upvotes. That&#x27;s what I found out. What I didn&#x27;t is which articles do really make it to the front page?! I dont seem to find any pattern after which this works.<p>I know I have a low karma. Is this of high importance when trying to get to the frontpage?
======
greenyoda
_" What I didn't is which articles do really make it to the front page?"_

The articles that get to the front page are the ones that lots of people find
interesting enough to upvote. If your product is really new and different, it
might get that kind of response.

 _" I know I have a low karma. Is this of high importance when trying to get
to the frontpage?"_

As far as I know, karma doesn't factor into the algorithm that decides if an
article gets to the front page. There are occasionally articles from newly
created accounts on the front page. However, if you're a well-known user with
a reputation for posting good stuff, people might be more likely to click on
your article.

If you're a new user, you might want to look at the Guidelines and FAQ links
at the bottom of the page.

------
damian2000
Time of the day and day of the week can affect it.

[https://blog.rjmetrics.com/2012/10/24/how-to-get-on-the-
fron...](https://blog.rjmetrics.com/2012/10/24/how-to-get-on-the-front-page-
of-hacker-news/)

N.B. the graphs in the above page are not showing for me

~~~
commaander
Do you think that karma plays a role?

~~~
damian2000
No, I'm pretty sure karma doesn't matter. If the content is really good,
original & never posted before then it usually gets some sort of bump upwards.
Whether it can make it to the front though isn't certain.

~~~
dribel
That what I was hoping ;)...

------
fragmede
First off, post around 10 or 11am San Francisco time during a week day. Next
if you're at a YC company, the accepted method is to spam everyone else in
your batch, and tell them to find the link on the /newest page, and upvote.
(Upvotes to direct links get ignored.)

~~~
DanBC
For an example of this not working:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9402506](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9402506)

------
DanBC
I have high karma. Very few articles I submit make it to the front page.

~~~
dribel
But it sounds, that some of them did...So congrats on that..That's really good
:D

